# opition on .223



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Im looking to buy a new .223. i really dont know alot about what is out there for them. what would you suggest. make and model. any suggestions are appreiated


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Savage heavy barrel with the accu trigger. Hard to beat and affordable. :sniper:


----------



## skruske (Feb 25, 2005)

I have a Savage 12BVSS-S in .223 caliber. It does shoot great with the longest kill recorded at 758yds.

I also use AR15's. If rapid fire is your game, you'd be hard pressed to find a better platform. Last summer I scored kills at 590, 610 & 620yds. With just a bit more luck that bullet proof pasture poodle at 850 woulda been mine too. Alas, bracketing one at that range with 40 rounds doesn't count. :lol:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I also say Savage. They make a good gun. I personally do not like the way they look but you can not argue with how they shoot. I have not seen a bolt Savage that did not shoot.

I use a AR-15 flat top and Rem 700 VS. both in 223.

Chuck Norris found out about Conan O'Brien's lever that shows clips from "Walker: Texas Ranger" and is working on a way to make it show clips of Norris having sex with Conan's wife.


----------



## Westro (Apr 14, 2006)

Any heavy bull barrel is the ticket. I have had savage and now shot a pair of .223 Winchester Bull barrels.

Also shot my Les AR-15 and my father also runs a JP AR-15.


----------



## New York Hunter (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a Remington model 700 BDL in 223 Rem. My parents bought it for me when I was 14. It shoots awesome. If I was going to buy a new 223 Rem. today I'd probably go with either a Remington VLS or the XR-100 Rangemaster.

I've never owned a Savage, but I've heard nothing but real good things about them!


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

tikka t3 super varmint or a sako 75 varmint i've never heard of a bad tikka or sako


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The only way I'd buy a heavy barrel 223 is if it was going to see a very steady diet of prairie dogs. A standard weight rifle is much preferred. Take your pick on brand. They generally all shoot well. I'd take a very serious look at a CZ 527, they have an action built for the smaller 223 based cartriges, it's very handy. Remington's model 7 is another excellent choice.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

I use a Bushy AR15. I used to use a 22-250 for praire dogs, but the AR is way more fun -


----------



## Trickyd12 (May 11, 2006)

go to www. savagearms.com check out the 10gxp in 223 it. is very affordable and a great coyote gun as well for prairie dogs i will find out how it works this summer. But yotes out to 300yds ( doesnt stop them in there tracks that far out of course) with the scope it comes with and ballistic silver tips! i got mine for about 500


----------



## Trickyd12 (May 11, 2006)

oh yea and i have her sighted in at 100yds and i have 3 shot groups with in a quarter!


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

can't beat the remington bolt action


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

I would say go with the Savage like everyone else is recommending, I have one in .270 and it only cost me $400 new and it is a tack driver.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Another vote for the Savage Model 12 heavy barrel!!


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

I just picked up a xr100 range master.. that thing feels so perfect in a persons hand.. love it. Savage is a great gun too. go see what fits you better and go from there. if you dont like how it sits with your body then it will never shoot well for you either. :beer:


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

I've always been a Remington 700 fan, but I just bought a HOWA 1500 varmint model thumbhole stainless laminate. Put a timney trigger in it, and epoxy bedded it for less than the total price of a Savage. Most reloads in the 40-55 grain arena make one ragged hole (3-shot groups) at 100 meters. I'm very impressed with the fit, finish, and quality of this gun. Just thought you might like to know there are other options out there!! Good Shootin'

HM


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I have several 223's, but the mose accurate one I have is a rem 700 lvm. It will put 5 shots into .350 inch @ 100 yds. The remington is the most easy to get "custom" things done to. Mine is box stock and has had nothing done to it. It likes 50gr nosler BT and AA2520 or h-233 for powder the best. I keep hearing great things about the savage, and think it is a good deal.


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

I've gotta put my vote it for the Ruger mini-14 target. Takes awhile to get the harmonic balancer set but it's amazing once you do. Price is comparable to any good AR and it'll never not fire.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

skiles76 said:


> I've gotta put my vote it for the Ruger mini-14 target. Takes awhile to get the harmonic balancer set but it's amazing once you do. Price is comparable to any good AR and it'll never not fire.


I've seen them, haven't shot one. More info please. Adjustable trigger? Does the brass go all over creation once it's been fired or does it go in a neat little pile like out of an AR? Do you get a suggested setting for the balancer and then refine from there, or do you just play with it until it works?


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

The trigger isn't adjustable and brass goes everywhere the dampener is just play and learn but even the worst groups are reasonable. The worst problem i've had with it is that originally the brass was smashing into the scope turret so i just rotated it so that the right/left adjustment is the up/down adjustment and vice versa. The gun is pretty heavy but on a bipod the stock feels great, i'm tall so i love the length of pull adjustment. Overall the gun just needs a little more development at ruger but that will come with time but they have a great start in my opinion.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

well my wife just gave me a howa 1500 supervarmint with a thumbhole stock in.223 for a early christmas preasant and so far it shoots extremely well with a mueller eradicator 8-25 with a illuminated target dot scope, so far with umc 45 grain hp groups under 3/4 inch are common and the gun wasnt bad priced either the shop up here sells them for 590.00


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've got a Ruger m77 mk2 and I love it. It has synthetic stock an stainless parts. I've got a Nikon 4.5-14 Buckmaster on it.

The last time I went shooting with it I was using a Remington 50gr HP. At 100 yards I was getting a quarter sized group.

The best round I have found for prarie dogs is the Winchester Varmint Express 45gr HP. It is a devistating round. If you are looking for an exploding prarie dog go with this round.

I live in Billings, MT and have not found anymore of this ammo in .223 I have seen it in 22-250. The last time I did see it what at the gun show that was here a few weeks ago.


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

REMINGTON VLS. hard to beat for the price mine is a shooter in 243 win.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

CZ makes a couple great guns in their 527 line. They have a heavy barrel varmint model, a brush gun with open sights, and several other styles depending on what you are using the rifle for. Check them out at http://www.cz-usa.com/products_smallbore_rifles.php

I have a mini mauser in .223 that has been a great rifle but you can only find them used. I also have a Weatherby Vanguard Sub-MOA in .204 but they also make it in .223. This is my favorite bolt action because it fits me well, looks goods, and shots straight. (These are all important factors in choosing a gun and no matter how great a gun is, if it doesn't fit you there is no reason to have it)

If you are looking at pure fun to own and shoot then I would buy an AR-15 (Bushmaster is my preference) with a flat top or removable handle. You can do anything with one of these rifle; the only problem is you can wind up with a couple grand in upgrades once you get the AR-15 bug. But a stock rifle with a cheap scope is a good start.


----------



## 223 widow maker (Nov 26, 2008)

This is all i have to say. SAVAGE 12FV....smallest group .235 @ 135yds!


----------

